# Hedgehog in the snow?



## BlueCadett3 (Feb 10, 2014)

Hello!
This is my first post on the forum so forgive me if it is in the wrong topic or anything!

It snowed for the first time in my town since I've gotten Finnigan and I was wondering if it is okay to take him out in the snow?
I just wasn't sure since hedgies cant be too cold, if just a few minutes in the snow would be too much!

Thank you!


----------



## darthvader (Jul 15, 2013)

I wouldn't do it, Hedgies can go into hibernation really fast, and don't like the cold at all. What i did to see if Juliet liked the snow was put some in my had and bring some in the house so she could sniff it, she kinda got close and then puffed up


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

Welcome to the forum! Here's a lovely care-guide to check out.

I've brought snow indoors for my small friend to investigate, and he reacted with indignant disapproval.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Definitely don't take him outside right now, and don't put him directly in snow either. To sniff at, if you must, but don't let him walk into it or get wet - all it'll do is chill him and pose a risk for URIs or hibernation.


----------

